# Ride Easy Hook - its a footrest and lock all in one



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.rideeasy.co/

Stumbled across this today and it looks like a great idea, especially for anyone with a new snowboard/bindings like me 

Useful for newbies also who haven't worked out the way to do rest their board on their foot (if necessary) or are not there long enough to strengthen said leg.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm pretty excited about this too. It's going to be epic watching people get drug down by the chair lift when they forget to unhook this monstrosity


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you can't sustain 5 to 8lbs you shouldn't be snowboarding. Kill yourself.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Myoko said:


> https://www.rideeasy.co/
> 
> Stumbled across this today and it looks like a great idea, especially for anyone with a new snowboard/bindings like me
> 
> Useful for newbies also who haven't worked out the way to do rest their board on their foot (if necessary) or are not there long enough to strengthen said leg.



Uuuuuh,... Yeah! Be prepared for an _EPIC_ ass reaming once @BurtonAvenger sees this!!!  :laugh: LoL!! He's been pointing out what a *REALLY* bad idea these are for some time! ?‍♂

*NooBs,.....* You rest yer board by resting the heel cup of yer bindings on the TOE of yer boot! ??‍♂

_edit_

Daammit!!!! Half a second too late!! LoL!!!


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I thought AngrySnowboarder had already reviewed this or something similar and the review was somewhat less than positive. From my perspective if someone is that much of a beginner they will more likely have rental gear and just balance the board on the front of their boot. If they are experienced enough, even as a beginner, to have their own gear then I would hope they wouldn't need this. I can see these types of devices quickly being banned from lift chairs as soon as one person forgets or has problems unclipping.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

They won't sell in Europe. I've ridden about 300 days over 60 odd resorts since I started boarding 8 years ago and have been on precisely 2 chairlfts without footrests; both under 250 yards long.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

BoardieK said:


> They won't sell in Europe. I've ridden about 300 days over 60 odd resorts since I started boarding 8 years ago and have been on precisely 2 chairlifts without footrests; both under 250 yards long.


Really? I've been on so many chairlifts in Japan without footrests, I'd almost say the majority are without footrests where I ride. Regardless, I hate things in my pockets and have a new "The Greats" and a 1 year on Rossi Sushi with Genesis bindings and I want to see both in the same place I left them after I have lunch on the mountain. This product IS a super convenient smart way of achieving that and that's why I am going to get one, I'm too lazy to use it on the lift which is somewhat ironic.

I do agree it may well cause some issues on a lift when left on accidentally, which will happen, but the bar can not be lifted by anyone until it's off so someone on the lift should work that out soon enough.

Burton Avenger is the last person's opinion I am interested in with regards to new products NOT developed by major brands. I'll let you know how it goes as friends of mine with new gear are buying it also for the same reason I am. funny about that. If anyone gets a board/bindings stolen this season, please feel free to mention it on this thread.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You know board locks have existed for a really long time, right? I got no issue with that. The chairlift support is pure kookery and has no place in any market.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

vodkaboarder said:


> I'm pretty excited about this too. It's going to be epic watching people get drug down by the chair lift when they forget to unhook this monstrosity


Not sure how this would happen? You pull the bar up, your leg goes with it, u have oh shit moment, remove the hook, what am i missing? But I know how much you guys love blindly hating on shit so maybe thats it.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

16gkid said:


> Not sure how this would happen? You pull the bar up, your leg goes with it, u have oh shit moment, remove the hook, what am i missing? But I know how much you guys love blindly hating on shit so maybe thats it.


I haven't even looked at it, and not really the point of the thread, but lots of lifts here with no bars or leg rests, never realized that is the exception and not the norm?

Do agree though, what is it actually solving for? Like I said, no leg rests here, and I've never thought to myself how nice it would be to have something to hold my board up? Guess if that's hating I'm a hater, but just seems dumb. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

smellysell said:


> I haven't even looked at it


then why the fuck am i talking to you?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

16gkid said:


> then why the fuck am i talking to you?


Trolls gonna troll? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Its amazing how triggered some of you fucking boomers are about a boardlock that doubles as a footrest, go make sure no one is on your lawn.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Its amazing how triggered some of you fucking boomers are about a boardlock that doubles as a footrest, go make sure no one is on your lawn.


Triggered..?? Nah! Just always amazed at all the Kooky ideas that get designed,built,promoted to solve a _NoN_-issue!!

Seriously,... How difficult is it to do *THIS.....??? *Rest your heel cup on the toe of your boot,...









*I mean it's easy, it works, and it doesn't cost a F*&%ing penny!!! 


-edit-*
...and my Lawn is booby trapped!! Never any kids on _MY_ lawn!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wut is this foot rest and bar that ya'll are talk'n bout? Are the drinks stiff and where do I hang my purse?

newbs have more important things to concern themselves with.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shit ideas will always be shit to real snowboarders regardless if they're from new unknown brands. I get about 10 emails a day to promote some kind of crappy ass product from some brand you've never heard of. I could take the money and just say "it's the best buy 10" or I can say "well this is a fucking stupid idea for a non issue and does nothing to help snowboarding or snowboarder". 

I'm sure someone will use the argument of "well if we don't coddle these bad new ideas we'll never get good new ones" with logic like that I assume you're only alive because warning labels have been put on things that would kill you. If you shoot down the bad ones, don't support it, and point out how crap it is, when a good idea comes along and you promote it and support it, it will take off.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Triggered..?? Nah! Just always amazed at all the Kooky ideas that get designed,built,promoted to solve a _NoN_-issue!!
> 
> Seriously,... How difficult is it to do *THIS.....??? *Rest your heel cup on the toe of your boot,...
> View attachment 151256
> ...


Ok, boomer


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@16gkid baaahahaha I think that’s the first “ok boomer” to drop on this forum.
Well done!


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Had to follow this up. Borrowed a mates board who did have one on so I gave it a go, and it was pretty cool. I have never had an issue with sore legs from holding a board BUT if you are in a lift without a footrest, on your own, it was a great little toy and super easy to use. When I went in for lunch I would loved to have locked my board up with it. Review done.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have come across a legit use for this gimmick or something like it.... Amputee riders. Riders with prosthetics. 

Something like this could actually wind up being very handy for them. 

For errbody else,..? Just lazy, or maybe appealing to a gimmick whore. (...we gots gear whores, why not gimmick whores?) ?‍♂


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

True, he is a massive gear whore.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Here's what you do:


Put your highback all the way forward on your rear binding.
Click the ankle strap over top of the binding, first few clicks only.
Stick your toe in the loop formed by the ankle strap.
Relax.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Way too lazy for that. I just put one foot under the other holding the board.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Am I the minority in just trying to never unstrap troughout the day except for the big lifts? Most resorts I've been to (Europe only) don't make a problem of this. Occasionally a lift guy/girl will ask to unstrap but if I explain that I can handle it and will take care of not bothering others they're fine with it. Granted, only works if it's not too crowded as it requires riding straight to the gates. But for the rest it's good. And I find it easier than having to skate anyway.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

You wouldn't get on a lift anywhere in Japan, Australia, NZ or Canada in my experience.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ve heard of people strapping up on the lift, they do it at hunter all the time. I’ve never seen anyone roll up to the chair strapped in lol


----------



## MrChoco88 (Mar 5, 2021)

Myoko said:


> Had to follow this up. Borrowed a mates board who did have one on so I gave it a go, and it was pretty cool. I have never had an issue with sore legs from holding a board BUT if you are in a lift without a footrest, on your own, it was a great little toy and super easy to use. When I went in for lunch I would loved to have locked my board up with it. Review done.


Long time lurker first time poster....

Even though its a year old I dad to make a post for all the thick/meat heads commenting on here - I'm someone with legit foot issues (flat feet + ongoing Plantar fasciitis + foot injury). I always just suck up the pain on lifts (yes, even when holding board with top of foot...and also most of Tahoe doesn't have foot rests) or in cases when its really bad just throw snow in my boot to numb pain. In my case, as im sure with others, it isnt about lazyness, not being strong/pliable enough or being a noob. Its just my biology coupled with foot injuries. So buzz off with the douchey comments.

@Myoko - Yo thanks for coming back and reviewing this. For said reasons above, I have always wondered if there was something like this product and when I found this I was curious if it would cause issues getting off lifts...So anyways thanks for brief review.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’ve heard of people strapping up on the lift, they do it at hunter all the time. I’ve never seen anyone roll up to the chair strapped in lol


I've actually wanted to do this a few times. There are a few lifts that would allow you to just ride off the lift and down the hill if you strapped in before getting off.


----------

